# Depth of Field Android App



## burstintoflame81 (Jul 1, 2010)

I was just sifting through the Android App market on my phone today and saw a DOF app. You press the distance from subject, focal length and f/stop and it calculates all of your DOF info.It even shows a diagram if you choose. May come in handy sometime. It was free too!!


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome... I'm snagging a Droid X in 2 weeks. Noted.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 2, 2010)

Just downloaded it on my HTC Evo. Works awsome! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jul 2, 2010)

burstintoflame81 said:


> I was just sifting through the Android App market on my phone today and saw a DOF app. You press the distance from subject, focal length and f/stop and it calculates all of your DOF info.It even shows a diagram if you choose. May come in handy sometime. It was free too!!




i have onevfor Blackberry...  Cost me a buck...


----------



## FORCFED (Jul 2, 2010)

Download the "Photo Tools" it has DOF, Flash Calc., Gray card, etc.


----------



## katy625 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow that's crazy cool!


----------



## R.D. (Jul 3, 2010)

that sounds very useful.. thanks for the heads up.. have an iPhone.


----------



## cfusionpm (Jul 3, 2010)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> burstintoflame81 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just sifting through the Android App market on my phone today and saw a DOF app. You press the distance from subject, focal length and f/stop and it calculates all of your DOF info.It even shows a diagram if you choose. May come in handy sometime. It was free too!!
> ...


 
Is it any good?  I can't find it in AppWorld, got a link?


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just type "photography"  in the search


----------



## dak1b (Jul 3, 2010)

cool find.

thanks!


----------

